# water proof socks



## CaptMikeF (Jan 3, 2011)

Howdy,
Can some one give me a recommendation for water proof socks? I wade fish in the winter in north Florida. The water can be chilly. Right now I am getting by with just wool socks and my Cabelas wading boots. Rather than buy some waders I thought I might get by with some waterproof socks. 

Happy trails, Mike


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Seal skinz....but they won't work as you are describing. I have used them for years wear them in the winter in my flats boat that always has water on the deck but they won't keep you dry used as waders.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Seal skinz....but they won't work as you are describing. I have used them for years wear them in the winter in my flats boat that always has water on the deck but they won't keep you dry used as waders.


 I use seal skinz also. Simms has a good pair of wading socks too. It seems like I dont get blisters now that I switched to neoprene.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

seal skinz also, although i haven't fished much in winter lately due my friend arthritis. I am a texas transplant from tallahassee, 
good luck and GOD BLESS


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a pair of Cabela's Gore-Tex "socks" .... To me they are better described as "Boot liners"... winter time for me I wear the thick wool socks for warmth but wear these Gore-Tex socks over them put boot on and then done.... the top 2 inches is elastic for a snug fit around leg...
Now I've had these for 15+ years so idk if Cabela's still makes these or not.. I'll look around for ya


----------



## CaptMikeF (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for all the good suggestions fellers. I think I'll try some water proof socks first. We have a lot of dive shops here so I may go by some of those to see what they might have.
Happy trails, Mike


----------

